# My bi-wekly visit to my Deere dealer



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I went to my friendly Deere dealer with the wife today. I wanted to show her where I spend some of my Saturday mornings so she don't start thinking I have a girl friend. All the new snowblowers are out of course as was a X400 series tractor with snowblower (Oh So SWEET!!!!!) Saw all the blowers had the Frontier name on them. Is that a subsiderary of Deere? or a manufacturer building exclusively for Deere? Nice looking stuff. I got the full tour (done for the wife's benefit I think) and my dealer has everything from the L100 to a couple of X500 series (one with a loader) Lots of toys out for Christmas. My beloved wife asked me if there was anything there I wanted for a present and I gestured towards the X400 with blower with a smile. I expected to get yelled at for my greed. Instead she said if she could, she would. Gotta love her. We had a nice day shopping, just wished I had the money to buy something.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

*Kid in a Candy store.*

Every time I make a trip up to my JD/Cub/White dealer I feel like a kid in a Candy store. I wish I could spend as much time as you do at the dealers but that is a 60mile trip for me. I don't like my local JD dealer so I never go there unless I really have to.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*The candy store*

Maybe your machines are not old enough I am always needing to paint something or fix something. The one 316 I have, I got this spring and I'm doing a semi restore on it. The previous owner didn't do a lot of up keep on it, plus I bought a used 54" plow and a Model 49 snowblower over the summer and ALL of it is in need of some TLC. I try to do a little at a time as I can afford it. Next month, I plan on getting another pair of suitcase weights or wheel weights. I'm getting a weight bracket fabbed where I work for the rear. Plus... truth be known, I just like looking at new machines. Gotta have something to dream about and this is better than (less dangerous) other women.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Joe,
I also like to visit my local JD dealer when I can. Just don't seem to have the time or the money though. I like to browse over everything, my local dealer sells everything green and yellow, from the rear engine riders up to the big guys. I think I sat on, look under, fiddle with every model they have, especially the L's when they first came out, but sort of always drifted to the LT's, the LX's, the GT's and the GX's and, of course, the X's. I even look over the Z's, including the SST's, though my dealer didn't have any this year. The wife may have her JC Penny, but I got my JD dealer. I also spend time at the Cub dealer, who also sells Massey-Fergusons, and the Kuboga dealer who sells Toro's also. But I'll spend most of my time at the JD dealer.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

I like to look at every thing at my local dealer.But it is very Ag related.There not the browse around type store.You get funny looks.There are alway a bunch of crabby old farmers in there.Complaining about the weather or the price of replacement parts.I know these old coots and just feel funny looking at lawn equipment and all the other smaller priced items where they sell 1/4 million dollar pieces of farm equipment.
But I like to look around at all the Deere products like farm toys and clothing you can buy just about anything with Johndeere on it these days.When I go to the the dealer it is for business only mostly for my job.I should visit some out of town dealerships where they do not know me I guess.


----------

